# 3-13-10 Hartford, CT Exam



## ealasaid76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Well...I did it.  Hopefully I'll pass!  I was worried that I shouldn't have put the seals on the book before putting the answer sheet inside.  Did I goof?

They'll have to take my answers anyway, right?  This is getting me worried.  Worried that my answers won't count and that I won't pass.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 15, 2010)

*Answer sheet separate*

I believe that the instructions specifically tell you to seal the booklet WITHOUT the answer sheet inside. 

Your proctors should have read the instructions out loud to the group as a whole. And should have ensured that everyone was following those instructions.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## kiki12345 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi I took it on 3/13 as well and my results showed up today! I passed and no the test should not be in the booklet!

good luck!
Kristen RN BSN CPC


----------

